# Probleme de partition Bootcamp



## KorbenDu31 (16 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai souvent passé du temps ici a regarder des solution et me débrouiller mais la je suis un peu paumé.

Je vous passe les détails concernant mes péripéties mais quand je lance bootcamp j'ai ce message au bout de 20 min :
*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.
Le disque doit comporter au moins 42 Go d’espace libre*

Pour info j'ai un macbook pro mi 2012 upgradé avec un SSD, je suis a jour sur Mojave, j'ai bien une clé USB de 16Go pour bootcamp qui est bien formatée correctement, je pensais etre pas mal sur le papier.

Sur ma dernière tentative j'ai l'impression que mon utilitaire de disque a changé, et j'ai une image disque de Bootcamp qui a été créée. J'ai mis une capture ci joint. J'ai lancé les 4 commandes que j'ai vues sur une autre page mais y en a une qui est abusée... 

Merci de m'aider si vous avez le temps,

Korben


```
Last login: Mon Mar 16 20:58:15 on console
MBP-de-Nicolas:~ Nicolas$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           328.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4
```


```
MBP-de-Nicolas:~ Nicolas$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   500G   328G   170G    66% 1016815 9223372036853758992    0%   /
```


```
MBP-de-Nicolas:~ Nicolas$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-16-214146
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-16-224544
```


```
MBP-de-Nicolas:~ Nicolas$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
find: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/0: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/C: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/0/com.apple.Safari/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/C/com.apple.QuickLook.thumbnailcache: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Suggestions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/PersonalizationPortrait: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Metadata/CoreSpotlight: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Metadata/com.apple.IntelligentSuggestions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Cookies: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Caches/CloudKit/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SafeBrowsing: Operation not permitted
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
  0B    /Informations sur l’utilisateur
442M    /usr
du: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
1,0K    /net
8,0K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
 38M    /Incompatible Software
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
du: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
 11G    /Library
6,4G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
268K    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/0: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/C: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/0/com.apple.Safari/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/C/com.apple.QuickLook.thumbnailcache: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/l0/b8dydpvd7hqf31t_9ffp6wl80000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
 11G    /private
 24M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Suggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/PersonalizationPortrait: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Metadata/CoreSpotlight: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Metadata/com.apple.IntelligentSuggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Cookies: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Caches/CloudKit/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Nicolas/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SafeBrowsing: Operation not permitted
234G    /Users
 21G    /Applications
5,0K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *Korben*

Tu as *2* *snapshots* Time Machine datés du *16 mars* -->

- il s'agit d'instantanés du volume *Macintosh SDD* > qui archivent des états passés du volume. Pas si passés que ça chez toi. L'implication est que tous les blocs portant les écritures des fichiers archivés se trouvent verrouillés.​​- tu vas me dire : et alors ? comme il n'y a que *328 Go* d'occupation du volume *Macintosh SSD* (sur *499,9 Go* de capacité du *Conteneur*) => *328 Go* verrouillés + *1,6 Go* de volumes auxiliaires = *329,6 Go*. Cela laisse bien *499,9 Go* - *329,6 Go* = *170,3 Go* d'espace libre - non ?​​- en théorie : oui. En pratique > les blocs aux écritures verrouillés peuvent se balader partout dans l'espace du *Conteneur*. Y compris en queue d'alignement de blocs. Or pour repartitionner > il faut disposer d'une bande continue de blocs libres en queue de *Conteneur* justement. Quand des blocs écrits sont mal placés (en queue d'alignement) => un mécanisme de clonage des écritures sur des blocs mieux placés plus haut dans l'alignement des blocs du *Conteneur* s'effectue en coulisses > ce qui permet de dégager cette fameuse bande continue de blocs libres en queue de *Conteneur*. Or quand des blocs mal placés (en queue de *Conteneur*) sont verrouillés par des *snapshots* => ce mécanisme de clonage libératoire des blocs mal placés se trouve bloqué. Tu pourrais avoir théoriquement *450 Go* d'espace libre > si *un seul* bloc écrit placé en queue d'alignement des blocs du *Conteneur* se trouve verrouillé par un *snapshot* => l'espace libre utilisable pour un repartitionnement = *zéro*.​
En résumé : il faut supprimer les *snapshots* afin de décoincer le mécanisme de clonage des blocs mal placés => sur des blocs mieux placés et libérer par là une bande continue de *170 Go* d'espace disponible - si nécessaire.

----------

Va d'abord à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* => décoche la case : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" (ce cochage est le générateur des *snapshots*).

- ensuite > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


la commande supprime en lot les *snapshots*. Attends d'entendre un voix déclarer : "Enfin... terminé la purge !" en signal de fin.

Poste le retour écrit de la commande.


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

```
MBP-de-Nicolas:~ Nicolas$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-16-224544
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-16-214146
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2020)

Les *2* *snapshots* ont été supprimés.

- tu n'as qu'à relancer l'Assistant BootCamp et lui redemander un repartitionnement...​


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

J'essaye ça alors! Pas grave qu'il y ait deja une image disque de bootcamp sur l'ordi?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2020)

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles une image-disque de *BOOTCAMP* ? -->

- si c'est une image-disque > elle prend de l'occupation de blocs dans le volume > mais ne constitue pas une partition du disque.​


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

Écoute je te remercie *énormément*, ça a marché j'ai un seul petit doute avant de cliquer pour l'install de Windows, j'ai bien mon disque partitionné mais il ne s'appelle pas bootcamp et le site de Apple précise qu'il DOIT s'appeler bootcamp...


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

KorbenDu31 a dit:


> j'ai bien mon disque partitionné mais il ne s'appelle pas bootcamp et le site de Apple précise qu'il DOIT s'appeler bootcamp...


Par défaut, en utilisant Assistant Boot Camp, ce dernier prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32 ayant pour nom en majuscules BOOTCAMP. Là dans ta copie écran, on peut penser que la *Partition 3* est formatée en NTFS. Est-ce le cas ?

Si non, la *Partition 3* étant sélectionnée, tu fais un clic sur l'option *Formater*, dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvrira un clic sur OK. Le formatage sera exécuté, la fenêtre se refermera et un clic sur Suivant lancera le début réel de l'installation. Normalement à ce stade, cela doit aller jusqu'au bout.

Si oui, donc que tu as fait le formatage en ayant fait un clic sur l'option *Formater*, dans les 2 cas de figure le changement de nom est tout à fait normal. Un clic sur Suivant lancera le début réel de l'installation qui normalement à ce stade, doit aller jusqu'au bout.


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

Bon a priori on est pas mal là, merci les gars vous êtes des tueurs. Dernière question, une fois sur mac, j'ai le disque BOOTCAMP monté sur le bureau, je dois l'éjecter vu que l'install est finie ou je dois le garder au choix et le mettre ailleurs?
Encore 1000 Mercis


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

KorbenDu31 a dit:


> Dernière question, une fois sur mac, j'ai le disque BOOTCAMP monté sur le bureau, je dois l'éjecter vu que l'install est finie ou je dois le garder au choix et le mettre ailleurs?


Ben non, ça ne servira à rien de l'éjecter, car c'est devenu une partition de ton disque dur interne. De plus à chaque démarrage, cette partition fera systématiquement son apparition sous macOS. 

Oui mais, dans ma réponse #8, dans quel cas de figure te trouvais-tu, avec le OUI ou avec le NON ?


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

J'étais dans la partie NON 
Donc la partition BOOTCAMP que je ne vais jamais toucher je DOIS la laisser sur le bureau ou je peux la mettre ailleurs que je n'y touche pas sans faire exprès?


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

KorbenDu31 a dit:


> J'étais dans la partie NON


OK et pour moi c'était tout à fait logique et peut-être pas pour d'autres. 


KorbenDu31 a dit:


> Donc la partition BOOTCAMP que je ne vais jamais toucher je DOIS la laisser sur le bureau ou je peux la mettre ailleurs que je n'y touche pas sans faire exprès?


Ben non, tu n'y touches pas, tu ne déplaces pas cette icône, tu la laisses là où elle est. Mais en quoi la présence de l'icône de cette partition te dérange ? Par défaut sur le Bureau tu n'as pas 36 icônes de partition affichées.


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

Ahaha non ça c'est mon coté maniaque du bureau 
Bon et je vais vous embêter encore pour un seul truc (j'espère), je n'arrive pas a choisir mon disque de démarrage par défaut avec la procédure apple que ce soit sur mac ou windows. Il m'a mis windows mais je voudrais garder mac. Les partitions 'opposées', c'est a dire le disque windows qd on est sur mac et vice versa, ne sont pas visibles.


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

KorbenDu31 a dit:


> Bon et je vais vous embêter encore pour un seul truc (j'espère), je n'arrive pas a choisir mon disque de démarrage par défaut avec la procédure apple que ce soit sur mac ou windows. Il m'a mis windows mais je voudrais garder mac. Les partitions 'opposées', c'est a dire le disque windows qd on est sur mac et vice versa, ne sont pas visibles.


Je ne vais pas te faire une réponse de normand, mais pour moi dès le départ ton installation n'est pas conforme, mais elle a abouti. Normalement par défaut, une fois que l'installation de Windows est finalisée que tous les pilotes/drivers ont été installés en ayant exécuté le fichier Setup.exe contenu dans le dossier des pilotes/drivers que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp, ce sera toujours Windows qui démarrera en premier.

Sous macOS, pas de souci, dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, tu entres ton mot de passe, tu sélectionnes Macintosh SSD, puis un clic sur Redémarrer. Après le redémarrage ce sera donc Macintosh SSD qui sera toujours sélectionné. Tu auras compris que lors d'un démarrage il te faudra maintenir la touche *alt* pour faire apparaître une icône de couleur orange ayant généralement pour nom EFI boot qui contient Windows et que tu sélectionneras pour travailler sous Windows.

Mais au fait, tu ne parles jamais des pilotes/drivers, est-ce que tu as bien suivi le protocole d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, car je m'interroge ?

Sinon, tes 2 copies écrans n'affichent pas, et la partition Windows dans macOS, et la partition Macintosh HD sous Windows, ce qui n'est pas normal et irréparable dans les 2 OS _(macOS et Windows)_. Normalement sous les 2 OS cela devrait être comme ceci...





...et ce n'est pas le cas. Alors, comment as-tu installé les pilotes/drivers ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2020)

Je me borne à me ré-immiscer pour dire : content pour toi @*Korben *!


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

Merci les gars.

J'ai rien installé encore sur Windows, le fait que ca ne soit pas conforme m'embête un peu, ça peut changer quoi véritablement de pas voir les deux comme sur les photos que tu as posté? Vaudrait mieux que je supprime ma partition Windows et que je restaure mon dernier Time machine et que je recommence a zero tu penses?

Pour Locke, je vais te faire mes péripéties, peut etre que ca aidera a comprendre :
1. J'étais sous high sierra, j'ai mis a jour l'OS, j'ai formaté une clé usb 2.0 en FAT, j'ai téléchargé l'image iso Windows 10 et ca a bloqué
2. J'ai refait pareil mais avec une clé usb 3.0 comme conseillé sur les forums, même résultat
3. J'ai mis Mojave, j'ai fait les MAJ, et j'ai refait la manip pour arriver au problème que je mentionne dans le premier message 

Les pilotes drivers, j'y ai pas prêté attention car j'ai suivi le process de Apple et ''normalement'' tout est automatisé.


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

Ah oui et je n'ai pas d'icône orange, je maintiens alt et j'ai deux DD qui apparaissent : Windows et Macintosh SSD


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

KorbenDu31 a dit:


> Les pilotes drivers, j'y ai pas prêté attention car j'ai suivi le process de Apple et ''normalement'' tout est automatisé.


Par curiosité, par défaut Assistant Boot Camp propose de faire une clé USB d'installation et par la même occasion stocke les pilotes/drivers dans la même clé. Tu peux faire une copie écran du contenu de cette clé USB, histoire d'y voir clair.

Par défaut, il devrait y avoir ceci...




...ces 2 fichiers et ce dossier.


KorbenDu31 a dit:


> Ah oui et je n'ai pas d'icône orange, je maintiens alt et j'ai deux DD qui apparaissent : Windows et Macintosh SSD


Ce n'est pas important.


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

Bon j'ai pas du tout ca, ma clé était vierge au départ bien entendu.


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

Il y a quoi dans dans le dossier BootCamp ?


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il y a quoi dans dans le dossier BootCamp ?


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

Je m'en doutais un peu, tu as 2 fichiers Setup.exe. Lorsque tu seras sous Windows, bien entendu tu connecteras ta clé USB, dans l'Explorateur de fichiers, tu feras un clic droit sur le fichier Setup.exe en sélectionnant Exécuter en tant qu'Administrateur. Par défaut, s'affichera une fenêtre d'installation mentionnant Boot Camp...




...si les pilotes/drivers sont vraiment installés, une fenêtre contextuelle affichera qu'ils sont installés et invitera à Quitter. Si les pilotes/drivers ne sont pas installés, un peu de patience et je pense que ta version de Windows ne s'en portera que mieux.

Déjà sous Windows est-ce que tu peux changer de résolution écran facilement et est-ce que le Wi-Fi fonctionne correctement ?


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

Je vais tester pour le wifi et la résolution dans la soirée mais les drivers je les ai installés a l'allumage de Windows, comme mentionné sur la marche a suivre, en laissant la clé USB, la fenêtre que tu me montres s'est ouverte automatiquement.


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

KorbenDu31 a dit:


> Je vais tester pour le wifi et la résolution dans la soirée mais les drivers je les ai installés a l'allumage de Windows, comme mentionné sur la marche a suivre, en laissant la clé USB, la fenêtre que tu me montres s'est ouverte automatiquement.


Bien, alors ce n'est pas la peine relancer le fichier Setup.exe. Quel est le nom exact du fichier que tu as utilisé, par défaut ce devrait être celui-ci *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso*.


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Bien, alors ce n'est pas la peine relancer le fichier Setup.exe. Quel est le nom exact du fichier que tu as utilisé, par défaut ce devrait être celui-ci *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso*.


Tout à fait


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

KorbenDu31 a dit:


> Tout à fait


Alors je mise sur, non pas un problème durant l'installation, sur le fait que tu étais à la base sous macOS High Sierra, pour passer ensuite sous macOS Mojave et que la dernière version d'Assistant Boot Camp est légèrement différente de la précédente.

Par défaut, lorsqu'on passe d'une version de macOS à une autre, il est souhaitable et fortement recommandé de faire une installation propre _(clean install)_ incluant un formatage du disque dur interne. C'est plus long, mais plus sûr, il faut réinstaller tous ses logiciels, mais on peut recopier ses données personnelles manuellement. Pour ma part je déconseille fortement l'utilisation d'Assistant migration si la version de macOS en cours est brinquebalante, car si dysfonctionnements il y a dans les réglages/préférences, il seront recopiés à l'identique et les dysfonctionnements réapparaîtront.


----------



## KorbenDu31 (17 Mars 2020)

Ecoute je peux pas te dire mais ton explication parait plausible. Je n'ai pas fait de clean install juste une mise a niveau. Pour l'instant et le peu que je l'ai utilisé, windows tourne. Je ne sais pas s'il y aura des anomalies ''visibles'' avec le temps, je croise les doigts. De ton expérience, tu penses que ca peut foutre le bordel mes problématiques? 

En tout cas grand merci une fois de plus pour le temps passé a me répondre.


----------

